

It Requires Super Human Discipline to Write Readable Code in Callbacks - ntrepid8
http://joshaust.in/2014/02/it-requires-super-human-discipline-to-write-readable-code-in-callbacks/

======
ilaksh
If Guido could carefully and objectively study ToffeeScript then he would see
that it is much more readable than Python/Tornado.

~~~
p0b
So you're comparing a dialect that was written for CoffeScript which was
written for the purpose of improving JavaScript's brevity and readability and
was partially inspired by Python and took elements from Python to something
that's supported natively in Python?

I suppose anything is possible with a meta-meta-meta language.

~~~
ntrepid8
One of the things I'm most excited about in Python is the new asyncio that
Guido was talking about. I hoping that with an IOLoop in the standard library
and built in Futures, that many of the synchronous network libraries available
today will be able to present a synchronous mode and an asynchronous mode. The
big strength of NodeJS is the async ecosystem, but Python could catch up
quickly if asyncio really takes off.

